# Solved: Hunter aligner



## Groffsauto (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi, Please help. I bought an OLD Hunter alignment machine in the spring. It worked great for about 2 months & it died. I took the antique PC out & sent it to the computer shop we deal with. They said it was a bad motherboard & sent it back. They didn't want to get involved with something so old I guess. The Hunter alignment repair guy said it was obsolete & I would have to upgrade to a new machine($$$$$$$$$$$$$). So...over the weekend I went up in the attic & dusted off the old pc's I had pack-ratted. I stuck another motherboard & processor in the alignment PC. It runs now but obviously with some conflicts. The only major problem I have encountered is one com port is not communicating. The Machine has electronic keys(look like old house fuses) that need to comunicate with the PC for the alignment equipment to operate & they do this through the port that is not communicating. Is this something that will never work or can someone help me get this thing running again. I really don't have the funds to upgrade to a new machine & any help would be appreciated. FYI - that machine is not connected to the internet. Any info you will need I will have to print out or write down & type on my other computer. Thank you for any help you can give. I almost forgot to mention, this thing is running Windows 95. If this is the wrong forum for a problem like this please let me know & maybe point me in the right direction.

Steve.


----------



## Groffsauto (Oct 4, 2010)

Got it fixed. I did a little research & a little tinkering & found in the bios the ISA. I assigned it as needed & holy smokes it worked. I believe the old saying is "even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while" !
Thanks anyway. Steve.


----------

